# D'Addario NYXL



## MoshJosh (Feb 6, 2015)

Anyone tried these yet? I'm thinking about trying some new strings and the flashy hipster packaging caught my eye. . . What do you guys think? Also do stronger strings = physically "tougher" strings = more fret wear???

D'Addario Strings : NYXL : NYXL0946 Nickel Wound, Super Light Top / Regular Bottom, 09-46


----------



## Doulton (Feb 7, 2015)

I can't speak for the fretware part but I've used these one of these packs and the .11-49's. They feel really good and sound brighter than regular d'addario for some time. However, in my experience, they lose that "crisp new string" sound and feel rather quickly which is a huge bummer for me. I really want to like these new sets but the wear I've seen holds them back. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Feb 7, 2015)

I've switched over to them now that you can get singles any sizes. I really like them, and they do sound brighter and I would even say more defined. I haven't really noticed them going dead quickly, but I am both a somewhat light player and also lazy when it comes to string changes so probably used to dead strings. Can't speak to the fret wear either since 2/3 of the guitars I have them on are stainless.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Feb 8, 2015)

I really like them and use them on all my guitars. From my experience they sound good, last much longer, and stay in tune better. No noticeable increase in fret wear on my nickel fretted guitars.


----------



## russmuller (Feb 10, 2015)

Doulton said:


> I can't speak for the fretware part but I've used these one of these packs and the .11-49's. They feel really good and sound brighter than regular d'addario for some time. However, in my experience, they lose that "crisp new string" sound and feel rather quickly which is a huge bummer for me. I really want to like these new sets but the wear I've seen holds them back. Your mileage may vary.



I have a buddy who felt the same way and switched back to his Ernie Ball Cobalts. I've been experimenting with the NYXL's and I like them. They seem to stay bright longer than regular strings do for me, but I'm also not playing them every day.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Feb 10, 2015)

I got a free pack once from my friend who went to the Petrucci clinic at the Times Square GC in August and they were nice, a bit brighter than normal, but I wouldn't pay 12 dollars a pack for them compared to 3.50 ish I pay for normal D'Addarios when I order them off Amazon.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 13, 2015)

It's basically just D'Addario's version of coated strings. Like Elixers. If you've ever tried Elixer strings, they will be very similar. I'm not sure any set of strings is worth that much though... I assume (perhaps wrongfully) that the kind of person who is willing to put up $12-$15 for a single pack of strings is probably playing often enough and changing his/her strings often enough that they're not really getting the benefits of the more expensive strings.

Then again, I could be totally wrong! I know when I was playing seriously/semi-professionally I was changing my strings every month, minimum.


----------



## stevexc (Feb 13, 2015)

jbealsmusic said:


> It's basically just D'Addario's version of coated strings. Like Elixers. If you've ever tried Elixer strings, they will be very similar. I'm not sure any set of strings is worth that much though... I assume (perhaps wrongfully) that the kind of person who is willing to put up $12-$15 for a single pack of strings is probably playing often enough and changing his/her strings often enough that they're not really getting the benefits of the more expensive strings.
> 
> Then again, I could be totally wrong! I know when I was playing seriously/semi-professionally I was changing my strings every month, minimum.



I don't think these are actually coated in anything, I think it's a different formulation to the metals.

That said, I've heard a lot of unimpressed people - they don't seem to sound much better than normal D'addarios. I know my friend's broken NYXLs just putting them on, but that could be chalked up to user error more than anything.

They shouldn't wear your frets any more than a standard string, I wouldn't imagine.

EDIT: also where were you when I was living in Nepean 5-6 years ago


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 13, 2015)

stevexc said:


> I don't think these are actually coated in anything, I think it's a different formulation to the metals.


Well crap, don't I look dumb now. lol I was thinking of the EXLs.



> EDIT: also where were you when I was living in Nepean 5-6 years ago


5-6 years ago? Getting married and attending post-secondary 400km away. ;P


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 13, 2015)

I tried these on a warm guitar and they were excellent. I just bought a few more sets to try different gauges (one being 12 - 60 for C standard). As far as I can tell, they wear like normal strings but have a brighter attack.

Also, I don't understand the hipster packaging comment. I thought the packaging was pretty nice, actually, and I don't like hipsters.


----------



## rockskate4x (Feb 13, 2015)

i think a lot of people use hipster as a negative term for anything new looking that they don't like 

More on topic just strung up my standard tuned warmoth HSH strat of all trades with the 10-46 NYXL set. So far very impressed. Can't say anything about fretwear or string aging yet, but I'll come back if I have anything negative to say.

I'm very excited to see all the gauges available for wound NYXL singles. That alone I think is reason to check them out, because nothing else from a major brand will let you be so gauge specific. These are the new additions:

.023 .029 .031 .033 .035 .041 .043 .045 .047 .053 .057 .058 .063 .065 .076 .078

still on my wishlist:
.0075p .0125p .027 .041 .051 .055 .061 .067


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Feb 16, 2015)

I tried them not too long ago. 

I found they do tend to keep that fresh string sound longer. But overall I did find them to be a bit too bright for my taste. They do what they claim though so that's cool.


----------



## ddawson2012 (Feb 17, 2015)

Don from D'Addario here - NYXLs aren't coated an SteveXC indicated. Our coated line is EXP - which is now using the NYXL wire. We are the only string company that also owns it's own wire mill. The wire used for NYXLs is different on a number of levels but the most significant is that it gives you tuning stability. Put the strings on - stretch them once - you're good to go. 

New gauges are coming later in 2015 for 7 and 8 string and hopefully bass. You can get singles currently. You can also tweak your own custom set by using our tension calculator - String Tension Pro - if you have any further questions - by all means email me, [email protected]


----------



## mrmeangreen (Feb 18, 2015)

I stand by them 100%. I'm stoked that they finally have more options coming.


----------



## Solodini (Feb 19, 2015)

I really want to try them but can't find anywhere near me stocking them. Ugh.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 19, 2015)

rockskate4x said:


> I'm very excited to see all the gauges available for wound NYXL singles. That alone I think is reason to check them out, because nothing else from a major brand will let you be so gauge specific. These are the new additions:
> 
> .023 .029 .031 .033 .035 .041 .043 .045 .047 .053 .057 .058 .063 .065 .076 .078



Awesome! I've always wanted 33, 57 and 65 gauges.

Edit: $8.50 for a 65 gauge? No thanks!!!


----------



## hikizume976 (Feb 19, 2015)

I'd love to try them out but they're not making medium top/extra heavy bottom sets at the moment.

They do have custom medium top/extra heavy bottom sets over at amazon but they're $16 a pop


----------



## ddawson2012 (Feb 20, 2015)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Awesome! I've always wanted 33, 57 and 65 gauges.
> 
> Edit: $8.50 for a 65 gauge? No thanks!!!



We're working on pricing as well. There will be an update come Summer NAMM time.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Feb 21, 2015)

@don, I put a set on my flying v a couple of months ago, just checked, still in tune. I have yet to tune since throwing these on there.


----------



## ddawson2012 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hachetjoel said:


> @don, I put a set on my flying v a couple of months ago, just checked, still in tune. I have yet to tune since throwing these on there.



Most excellent!


----------



## will_shred (Sep 25, 2015)

I just got my first pack of NYXL strings, I have to say I think they actually do live up to the hype. They do sound brighter and more defined than the regular strings. I also really like the way they feel under the fingers. But are they $11 a pack good? I dunno. The reason I started buying D'Addartio strings was because they are fairly inexpensive. But they are made in NY. However I will challenge the "break resistant" claim. My high B string broke as soon as I got it up to tune. I also broke 3 unwound strings on a brand new standard set last week.


----------



## Solodini (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## PFlynn (Sep 27, 2015)

I put a set on my Telecaster a few months ago to try them out. They sounded and played very nicely. They still sound and feel relatively fresh, but I don't think I'd buy them regularly. I don't play that guitar as much as I used to, but it's good to know those have a longer life span.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Sep 29, 2015)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginners-faq/300946-nyxl-strings.html


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 30, 2017)

Just gave some NYXL 11-49's a try on my Gibson LP Menace in Drop C#/Eb standard after coming off a few years of using 11-50 D'addario Balanced Tension (EXL) strings. The BT strings were cool for some things (lead runs felt effortless as did quick transitioning from string to string) but not for others (didn't like the overall tension when rhythm playing--felt a little too weird for me, especially the A string which didn't have as much tension as I would like). Just threw on some NYXL 11-49's and I much prefer the gauges on this set to the 11-50 BT set.

As far as the NYXL aspect goes:

-Positives:
WOW, I don't think I've ever liked the sound coming out of this guitar as much as I do now (regardless of the many string gauges and tunings I've had it in over the years). Immediately I noticed the upper-mid push that I wasn't getting from normal D'addario strings. The extra upper-mids you get with these strings really makes you pop in a mix and make your guitar tone much more clear (better string clarity). The tonal differences are most noticeable on my neck pickup, which now cuts through significantly more than it ever has in the past. These strings also do seem to stay in tune much better than any other string I've used, and that says a lot considering it's a Les Paul with your typical G-string tuning issues.

-Negatives:
Price. These are twice the price of regular EXL strings.

-Other notes:
I find that these feel quite a bit different than other strings I've played. They are a little 'rougher' (or at least more 'grippy') than regular EXL's, which are more 'slick' feeling when brand new. The feel doesn't really bother me but it might annoy some people who like the 'super slick' feel.
In addition, I found that these strings also feel more 'substantial' or 'tougher/stronger', if that makes sense. I feel like I can really dig in and play hard on these strings, in comparison to your typical guitar string. Not that I have many issues with breaking strings, but it's definitely something that makes me feel like I can play harder because the strings can easily 'take it'.

Conclusion:
If money isn't a concern for you then I think they are definitely worth trying/buying. If you can't justify the price-tag then these would be a great purchase for whenever you plan on recording, or for important gigs (for their tuning stability and tone).


----------



## marcwormjim (Jul 1, 2017)

I put a 10-52 set on my Vigier a few months ago, and only broke the e after de- and retuning repeatedly while trying out different caps and resistors with a new set of pups. My first impression was that they sounded much crisper than the Elixir nanowebs I normally use (I prefer the duller tone of coated strings due to their wear-in period sounding less obvious - Purely subjective/placebo, admittedly).

Overall, I'm sorry to say I don't love them enough to justify the extra few dollars. But we'll see if I miss them after using a set of GHS EJs on the guitar for the next while.


----------



## couverdure (Jul 1, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> I put a 10-52 set on my Vigier a few months ago, and only broke the e after de- and retuning repeatedly while trying out different caps and resistors with a new set of pups. My first impression was that they sounded much crisper than the Elixir nanowebs I normally use (I prefer the duller tone of coated strings due to their wear-in period sounding less obvious - Purely subjective/placebo, admittedly).
> 
> Overall, I'm sorry to say I don't love them enough to justify the extra few dollars. But we'll see if I miss them after using a set of GHS EJs on the guitar for the next while.



I think your problem is that you were trying to toy with the strings while testing out new electronics on your guitar. If you're gonna go that, at least prepare yourself with an entirely new set of strings and maybe wait for a good amount of time to play with those old strings before throwing them away.


----------



## marcwormjim (Jul 1, 2017)

Well...even though I had the strings on the guitar for maybe two months prior to the context I gave concerning how the only string I broke was due to metal fatigue, your damning version of events does seem to suggest that I'm the problem.

Going forward, I'll cease putting an overpriced set of strings on the guitar specifically _while_ swapping out components and, even then, only pausing to alternate that with "toying" with the strings (hopefully I wasn't using them for a _sex toy_!). And I'll be sure to have a second set of the overpriced strings I'm casually auditioning on standby, on the offchance _one_ of the strings breaks while I'm toying/soldering - I certainly owe it to the NYXL product line to forego the non-NYXL strings I had on-hand.

Thanks, covert durr. I was mistaken in assuming the business of my casually-stated, neutral experience with the strings was my own non-problem to communicate - But you sure-as-hell fixed _my_ wagon. I was downright rash, to match my rash *down right there.* Judging by your recent posts attacking the racism and misogyny posters were unaware they had even _implied, _I think we can come to count on you as the voice of reason in matters even beyond the scope of proper consumer string evaluation or Taylor Swift.


----------



## stevexc (Jul 3, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> Well...even though I had the strings on the guitar for maybe two months prior to the context I gave concerning how the only string I broke was due to metal fatigue, your damning version of events does seem to suggest that I'm the problem.
> 
> Going forward, I'll cease putting an overpriced set of strings on the guitar specifically _while_ swapping out components and, even then, only pausing to alternate that with "toying" with the strings (hopefully I wasn't using them for a _sex toy_!). And I'll be sure to have a second set of the overpriced strings I'm casually auditioning on standby, on the offchance _one_ of the strings breaks while I'm toying/soldering - I certainly owe it to the NYXL product line to forego the non-NYXL strings I had on-hand.
> 
> Thanks, covert durr. I was mistaken in assuming the business of my casually-stated, neutral experience with the strings was my own non-problem to communicate - But you sure-as-hell fixed _my_ wagon. I was downright rash, to match my rash *down right there.* Judging by your recent posts attacking the racism and misogyny posters were unaware they had even _implied, _I think we can come to count on you as the voice of reason in matters even beyond the scope of proper consumer string evaluation or Taylor Swift.



That was certainly a level-headed, appropriate, not-bitter-in-the-slightest response if ever I've seen one!


----------



## khm (Jul 4, 2017)

I tried a set of NYXL0946 pm my Schecter, they sounded pretty good for the first 5 minutes, then the G snapped at the bridge. Just unlucky I guess as its extremely rare for that to happen for me. But, not gonna risk forking out the same amount again, if I end up with a repeat performance. needless to say they came off, and I went back to Slinkys and back to strings lasting until I change them (4-6 weeks).


----------



## EverDream (Jul 4, 2017)

@khm There are these strings by Ernie Ball called Paradigm Slinkys that I just discovered, here's what Ernie Ball says about them: "Paradigm Slinkys are the most break resistant strings on the planet - GUARANTEED." Sounds like it's their answer to D'Addario's NYXL. You might want to give them a try at least once as well, especially considering you already use Slinkys from what you just said at the end.

Image:





Full description:



> *PARADIGM HYBRID SLINKY ELECTRIC GUITAR STRINGS*
> Paradigm Slinkys are the most break resistant strings on the planet - GUARANTEED. Paradigm Electric Slinky sets provide unprecedented strength and longer string life while retaining 100% Slinky tone and feel. Ernie Ball's industry leading ultra-high strength steel is included in both the wound and plain strings along with a patented reinforcement at the ball end twist of each plain string to provide superior tensile and fatigue strength for strings that lock into tune fast and hold up under the most stressful playing styles and conditions. The coupling of Ernie Ball's Everlast nanotreatment with breakthrough plasma enhanced wrap wire provides added corrosion resistance and reduced accumulation of tone-robbing buildup and debris. Experience the first set of longer lasting strings that are worth playing with all benefits and no compromises. Gauges .009, .011, .016, .026, .036, .046



Link:

http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/-...SLINKY-ELECTRIC-GUITAR-STRING-Set-P12042.aspx


----------



## Grindspine (Jul 4, 2017)

Solodini said:


> I really want to try them but can't find anywhere near me stocking them. Ugh.



Sweetwater carries most of the NYXL gauges..

I have been using the 10-59 set o my 7 strings for a while now and 11-49 on one of my sixxers. They seem very consistent.. The tuning on my PRS CE24 is dead stable with those strings and the Gotoh 510z tuners I have on it.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 4, 2017)

khm said:


> I tried a set of NYXL0946 pm my Schecter, they sounded pretty good for the first 5 minutes, then the G snapped at the bridge. Just unlucky I guess as its extremely rare for that to happen for me. But, not gonna risk forking out the same amount again, if I end up with a repeat performance. needless to say they came off, and I went back to Slinkys and back to strings lasting until I change them (4-6 weeks).



In a case such as this D'addario is usually very good at replacing/sending you new strings for free. May be too late now but if you venture back to NYXL in the future, if a string breaks immediately such as this they often send you a new set without question (this goes for any of their strings actually, not just NYXL).


----------



## khm (Jul 5, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> In a case such as this D'addario is usually very good at replacing/sending you new strings for free. May be too late now but if you venture back to NYXL in the future, if a string breaks immediately such as this they often send you a new set without question (this goes for any of their strings actually, not just NYXL).


Thanks for the tip ! Hadn't really crossed my mind. I can't swap out a single string my ocd won't allow it (even if the other 5 are new) but if I see another pair on sale ,I may give them another go. I was just very unlucky!


----------



## khm (Jul 5, 2017)

EverDream said:


> @khm There are these strings by Ernie Ball called Paradigm Slinkys that I just discovered, here's what Ernie Ball says about them: "Paradigm Slinkys are the most break resistant strings on the planet - GUARANTEED." Sounds like it's their answer to D'Addario's NYXL. You might want to give them a try at least once as well, especially considering you already use Slinkys from what you just said at the end.
> 
> Image:
> 
> ...


I was tempted until I saw the price ,I heart had a heart attack !! They do seem quite tempting to try ! Thanks for the info buddy!


----------



## BMO (Jul 8, 2017)

EB Paradigms are marketed that if they break or tarnish heavily within a certain period of time (90 days) they'll send you a free set so it seems like a good deal to me imho


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Jul 8, 2017)

I've decided to give NYXLs a try 6 months ago. They're great ! The thing I noticed the most is the fact that they tend to stay in tune more than the strings I previously used. I'm definitely sticking with these strings from now on (i.e. until something better for my needs comes along).


----------



## Razerjack (Jul 14, 2017)

Tried NYXL 10-59s on my seven, stuck with them for three set of strings though I think I might try something different come next time.
When fresh, they are definitely more 'twangy' than standard EB strings, the feeling is quite magical...for about an hour, then the tone gets noticeably darker. I find them a bit beefier than ordinary strings, but the difference is quite minimal.
Overall, I find NYXL to be a bit higher quality than standard EB and D'addarios, it sounds a bit fuller and lasts a bit longer, but isn't worth the price for me.


----------



## pahulkster (Jul 14, 2017)

I have a set of balanced tension NYXL 10s on my Les Paul. I like them a lot and will keep them on that guitar, but for most everything else I will stick with my standard EB 10s that I've been using for twenty years.


----------



## Screamingdaisy (Jul 15, 2017)

I've tried the NYXLs a few times over the year or two. Each time I like them at first, then after a few days there's something that starts to irritate me about them. 

The good thing about these periodic experiments is that I get to hear my first set of Ernie Balls with a fresh set of ears and re-gain my appreciation for their sound.

Anyone know if the Paradigms chew your frets up like the Cobalts?


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 16, 2017)

Holy hell do these strings not hold tune at all for me. 

Do they have a really long break in time or something? 

They seem to wobble all over the place. And the low B is really weird, it says it's in tune on the tuner but then sounds out of tune when I play. I don't know if I got a bad string or something, I've never had this happen before. 

They're also darker than the year-old set of elixirs I took off which is weird. I put the low B of the year-old elixir back on and confirmed it - old elixir was brighter and clearer. It also held tune better. 

I wish I didn't buy two sets now as they're only a couple pounds cheaper than elixirs. I have a set waiting for my 8 when my new pickup comes  

Hopefully this is just a bad set or something and those ones work better.


----------



## Frostbite (Jul 16, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> Holy hell do these strings not hold tune at all for me.
> 
> Do they have a really long break in time or something?
> 
> ...


I've never had any of those issues with NYXL. I'd say it's probably just a bad batch but that sucks regardless.


----------



## MikeNeal (Jul 16, 2017)

these are a big nope for me. 

strung up 3 guitars i built. the ones for my friends i bought regular XL's, The one for me i decided to splurge on NYXL's. well my guitar sounds dead, and the two with XL's sound awesome. I think i'll save my money next time.


----------



## couverdure (Jul 16, 2017)

It's sad hearing people getting bad responses from these strings. I've been using the same set for nearly three months now and I like them a lot, although they look dirty but that's because I don't bother to wipe them a lot and I leave my guitar on a stand, and the tone still sounds clear.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 16, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> Holy hell do these strings not hold tune at all for me.
> 
> Do they have a really long break in time or something?
> 
> ...


Yikes that is the exact opposite experience you should have. Contact Daddario via email or twitter and let them know of your experience. They will help you out and likely even send you another set for free.


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 17, 2017)

I decided to troubleshoot a bit today, I figured they might be binding in the nut, so I put some graphite in the nut slots. That seems to have fixed the problem for the first 6 strings, they hold tune now.

I thought it was weird as they're the same gauge as the elixirs I was using, but the elixirs are coated and quite slippy feeling so maybe that helped them glide better in the slots.

Low B is still iffy. I can get it to sound in tune when playing powerchords and stuff by tuning it slightly flat according to the tuner. It's out of tune if I check it against the E string using harmonics, but sounds in tune when I play. Maybe some kind of inharmonicity?

For what it's worth I hear a slight rattle when I play the low B string (acoustically). Only that string, still happens when I fret. I can't see what it could be, maybe the winding has come away from the core? Could that cause these issues?

As far as sound, I still say they sound darker than the elixirs, but not in a bad way. They're not dull sounding, maybe richer sounding in the midrange. Just an adjustment as I've used elixirs for years. Someone who uses these may say elixir sound too bright and sterile if they're used to these.


----------



## marcwormjim (Sep 9, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> I put a 10-52 set on my Vigier a few months ago, and only broke the e after de- and retuning repeatedly while trying out different caps and resistors with a new set of pups. My first impression was that they sounded much crisper than the Elixir nanowebs I normally use (I prefer the duller tone of coated strings due to their wear-in period sounding less obvious - Purely subjective/placebo, admittedly).
> 
> Overall, I'm sorry to say I don't love them enough to justify the extra few dollars. But we'll see if I miss them after using a set of GHS EJs on the guitar for the next while.



Bump. Definitely missing the "extra" the NYXLS give, compared to the GHS EJ set. I was surprised by how much character they impart; and will start rotating them into my string changes. I'm curious to hear whether they color the sound enough to make two different guitars sound similar, and will report my findings.


----------



## WintermintP (Sep 10, 2017)

Hrmm... I don't know. I've had NYXLs for a while before I switched to Cleartone and the NYXLs stayed in tune quite decently. I'm thinking that you might need heavier gauges. I used the NYXL 11-56 set prior to switching to the Cleartone 11-56 set.

WintermintP


----------



## squids (Sep 10, 2017)

wow i had no idea these were disliked here. i run the light top heavy bottom set on all my 6 strings, and the heavier of the 7 string sets on my 7. they're bright and lively, idk about "staying in tune" as they generally fluctuate but not to any extreme. and they last months, vs normal XLs lasting a few weeks for me. i justify the extra cost with the ability of not having to change strings as much. 4 times a year vs like 10+ times a year. bummed that not everyone is having positive experiences with them.


----------



## C_Henderson (Sep 11, 2017)

No issues with the NYXL either. Quite the opposite, after having tried out pretty much every string in the market (except the Paradigm) they clearly stand out to me as the best all round. Been using them in all my guitars since they came out, making the switch from years of using the regular D'Addario XL as my main strings, and I couldn't be happier, they definitely last a bit longer and give a stronger/clearer tone than the others.


----------



## exo (Sep 12, 2017)

I LOVE my NYXL strings. Started with them because the 8 string .009-.080 set was perfect for my needs on my RG852mpb, just restrung my H-1007FR with a 010-.059 set, and my Warlock Plus 6 string with a .010-.052 set for drop c#.

I ALMOST swear by these strings. Just about perfection for my needs.....


----------



## Jamey36 (Sep 12, 2017)

I love them.Much brighter and clearer than the standard XL's I have always used.Stay in tune great,although I will say they take a little longer to break in for me,but very stable after that.I wipe them down after every play and they last very well.Seem to be much better for recording to cut the mix,at least to my ears.


----------

